# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Afraid of being touched?

## Nelly

Is anyone else afraid of being touched as well, such as hugs, shaking hands, or any kind of social physical contact? I feel uncomfortable when being touched, especially by people I don't or barely know. I start to feel uneasy and have no clue how to react. Is touching normal?

 Does anyone have this issue? If so, how do you cope with it???

----------


## Yellow

I have a major flinching reaction when someone touches me lol. I probably look really odd when I stand stiff to avoid flinching  ::

----------


## Monroe

I'm not afraid of being touched, but since I'm not used to being touched by anyone I get really stiff and uncomfortable when it happens. Even when it's a hug from a family member, my body gets really stiff and I feel weird.. it's hard to explain, I think it's because my body just isn't used to being physically touched. =/

----------


## Antidote

I'm okay with this, but I am afraid of touching others (in case it's unwelcome).

----------


## WintersTale

I have this. I generally hate all physical contact, although I am getting to the point where hugs are tolerable.

----------


## Chantellabella

It depends who wants to touch me. I love hugging children and teens and my children and grandchildren. But I tense up when adults want to hug me. I have to really get to know them before I won't reflexively flinch when they grab me.  What's strange, is I have no qualms with hugging the parents of the teens or children at the library (where I work). It's like they somehow are safe because they are the parents of "my" kids. Not sure why.

----------


## WineKitty

I only like those who are closest to me--my son, my stepson, and my husband to touch me.  It nearly makes me sick to shake hands with people and I really am uncomfortable with people touching me.  I hate being like that but I cannot help it.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I don't mind being touched, but I do get nervous when I get touched unexpectedly since I have no clue how to react back. I have no problem shaking hands or giving hugs.

----------


## Koalafan

Im extremely awkward about being touched (especially hugs)...I really dont like it unless its someone Im close with and warns me advance =/

----------


## CityofAngels

I have mixed reactions to being touched. I remember when I was a teenager my mom made me go to her expensive hair stylest to finally get a good haircut. The lady was from Thailand and halfway through she gives me a neck rub, which turns out to be what she always does halfway through. Maybe thats how they do it there, in which case Thailand is awesome. The haircut was amazing and I always went back and was the only male in the store and put up with that to get another neck rub. In certain ways I love contact and touching. I like seeing other ppl do it, I'm not one of those ppl who complain about couples in public. But in other ways I hate it too. Its just hard to explain.  But I remember one of the short stories they made us read in school was one about the first time this kid held hands with a girl, it was on a hayride for some holiday and they hid their hands under the hay so no one could see. I totally understood the feeling and how the writer said the whole rest of his life was a let down from that. I love touching in certain ways but just altogether I have problems with people.

----------


## WineKitty

I am OCD about handshakes it literally makes me sick and I want to get some hand sanitizer or wash my hands immediately.  I know it's not normal to feel that way but it is just grosses me out more than I can verbalize.

----------


## Flea

Very pleased I found this forum full of people who understand me. I also have problems with people touching me  ::(:

----------


## ThatOneQuietGuy

I have problems with people not touching me.
I am touch deprived  ::(:

----------


## Anteros

^ Same here. I am a very "huggy" person.    

 But I can understand what it's like to be on the other side of the spectrum.   If I'm very stressed I get that way - I become very sensitive to touch.

----------

